# Need help deciding on paint type



## Mccorb (Jul 1, 2018)

I'm not quite even a novice artist. A few months ago one of my friends lake house burned down. They had one of those ornamental aluminum tables on the deck and after the fire it was literally melted to the deck. It was all that was left. I grabbed a corner and peeled off a piece and to me it looks kind of like several sailboats. I've cleaned it up with a grinder and stiff brush. I now want to paint it and give it to them as a housewarming gift when their house is rebuilt. I don't know if I should use oil paints or acrylics or what. We should assume it will go outside on their deck. I want the paint to be glossy so after painting I probably want to clear coat it with something. Can anyone offer me some advice on paints and clear coats? Thanks.


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

Acrylics is the right choice. Consider using acrylics medium (glossy or matte), which is added to the paint while painting. Finally, you can add a layer of glossy acrylics varnish, either spray or liquid. (Spray is easier, of course. ) You don't need expensive acrylics paints. Student grade is fine. Acrylics paint is fairly transparent, so if you want an opaque patch of colour you could make a white underpainting first.

Oils is more difficult to work with. Unlike acrylics it cannot be painted over many times. If you want to use oils you need to add two layers of acrylics gesso first.


----------

